# Danny Granger article



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...oard-pundits-Granger-s-doing-his-scoring-here



> By my unofficial count, *Danny Granger has been traded 1,637 times on Indiana Pacers message boards. Traded for Eric Gordon. Traded for a fun-pack of Cheetos. Traded constantly.*
> 
> Which is why it's probably good that Larry Bird runs the Indiana Pacers, and not Joe From Kokomo or Cheezy Beef.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the article Gonzo...

If it wasn't for you, this forum would be all but non-existent.

The "mod" here should take notice, but I doubt it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thanks for the article Gonzo...
> 
> If it wasn't for you, this forum would be all but non-existent.
> 
> The "mod" here should take notice, but I doubt it.


I feel flattered, but I stole this from Pacersdigest. 

This forum doesn't even really need a mod, not nearly enough traffic.

Always nice to hear from you Pacerholic. You should come around more often especially since the Pacers are decent now and things are looking up.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thanks for the article Gonzo...
> 
> If it wasn't for you, this forum would be all but non-existent.
> 
> *The "mod" here should take notice, but I doubt it.*


I'm in the Pacers Daily Discussion thread all the time. Wish I could say the same thing about you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thanks for the article Gonzo...
> 
> If it wasn't for you, this forum would be all but non-existent.
> 
> The "mod" here should take notice, but I doubt it.


Gonzo, KnickKiller and myself are the only active Pacer posters on here. Its pretty much just the three of us posting back and forth in game day threads.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Let's keep this on topic, people.

Danny Granger sucks.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He's not my favorite Pacer thats for sure but I definitely don't think he sucks


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like him as a teams #1, but hes a quality player.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I don't like him as a teams #1, but hes a quality player.



I agree...Danny is not a superstar by any means, and he should not be counted to carry this team on his back, but he's still a good player, and hopefully wont get traded. (unless it's a deal we can't resist)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I agree...Danny is not a superstar by any means, and he should not be counted to carry this team on his back, but he's still a good player, and hopefully wont get traded. (unless it's a deal we can't resist)


Yep. That's about where I'm at with Danny right now.


----------

